
What voting in the EU parliament looks like - latexr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzigiPUXNzI
======
latexr
Video description:

Telling you how the legislative diarrhea in the advanced stage looks like, why
one should not vote for legislation before lunch, and why they don't like me
in here anymore. It's laughing through tears; the material contains scenes
that can harm the sense of respect for law as well as the reason and dignity
of a human being.

I invite you to comment. I am curious, and along with me, pretty sure all
other MEPs, what you think about how the law in the European Parliament is
made. The chairman Wielland surely will read your comments. Or at least I will
make sure he won't miss it.

~~~
ThJ
Are you a first-timer MEP? I didn't catch from the video who you are. The
voting does look too fast. What are they voting over? Something they don't
give two shits about, judging by the pace...

~~~
contravariant
If this was about the copyright proposal I'm going to be very annoyed.

~~~
latexr
That vote was electronic. Julia Reda, MEP from Germany and member of the
Pirate Party Germany, tweeted a photo of the result:
[https://twitter.com/Senficon/status/1039847916050046976](https://twitter.com/Senficon/status/1039847916050046976)

------
mhkool
what a shameful theater.

